

UI and UX Experiment That Increased Goal Conversions +372.91%﻿ - amorte
https://threeventures.com/the-universal-navigation-component-a-ui-and-ux-experiment/

======
strict9
I can't trust UX advice from a company whose website screws with native
browser scrolling. I'm using a computer, not an iPhone.

